# Single buck looking to trade doe...



## Zeus (Feb 26, 2008)

*I've had it with HER....SHE is a witch.

In fact - her new name is WWW for Wicked Witch of the West.

Anyone want a stubborn, arrogant, ignorant, frustrating doe?

Here's her picture.....her butt is fatter in real life..










Zeus *


----------



## pamnock (Feb 26, 2008)

*Zeus wrote: *


> *
> 
> Here's her picture.....her butt is fatter in real life..
> 
> Zeus *



:laugh:

*Here's her picture.....her butt is fatter in real life..*


----------



## Zeus (Feb 26, 2008)

*Hey - its true.

She waddles when she runs.....I yelled that at her during our last fight...

Certainly you don't doubt the word of a god...

ZEUS*


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh my god that is sssssssoooooooooo funny. I can trade you on WWW for one HUMPERELLA?



Poor Miss Bea.:laugh:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 26, 2008)

*:roflmao:*

*Zeus wrote: *


> *
> 
> Here's her picture.....her butt is fatter in real life..
> 
> ...


----------



## JimD (Feb 27, 2008)

Snuggys Mom* wrote: *


> Hee hee...
> 
> "I like big butts and I can not lie,
> 
> ...


:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2008)

*LMBO! I will be singing this song all day! We have a little neighbor boy who when he was 4 the kids (all the boys that show sheep) taught him that song. OMG he would go around singing "LIKE BIG BUTT!" over and over for hours! *

*JimD wrote: *


> Snuggys Mom* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hee hee...
> ...


----------



## Tony BaYonie (Feb 27, 2008)

Zeuuuuuus Duuuude!!! How's it goin'? Like, I hear you have a new mom and like new does all over the place! How cool is that?!

So, like tell me how do you get all those fine ladies to like.... love ya man?! 

I really want to take this one Clover chick out to like hang ten (or like18)but it's kinda hard to catch a wave in Indiana....... 







She's like soooo fine..... but she's a different race so I don't know how it's going to work out. She's a ... errr... Cottontail. :shhhh: Have you ever like... groomed one? She's really moody but I know she likes me. I see her watching me when I'm in her room.

So anyhow, it's like really cool that you are on this forum now, dude. We can like do the internet thing like.... whenever now! 

Alriggggggght Dude! :highfive:


----------



## MissBea (Feb 27, 2008)

*You CONNIVING.....ARROGANT.....YOGURT DROP STEALING 

*[align=center]* BUCK!*
[/align]* 
How DARE you talk about me like that - and after the times I've wasted my grooming on you....

Just for that - you can share your bed with the cat!

Sheesh...









Miss Bea*


----------



## RoryBean (Feb 28, 2008)

Zeus, that is no way to treat a lady! Poor Miss Bea. Miss Bea, I hope your feelings aren't too hurt. Can't believe he would write something like that where everyone will see it!





I think your bottom is lovely :biggrin2:


----------



## angoragrl (Feb 29, 2008)

Zeus, this is Henri here, I think your lady is just gorgeous! And don't get me started on big butts! The bigger and fluffier the better I say, just look at me! I would trade you in a second, all I get around here forcompany is a little brat named Acorn. He isn't even fluffy at all and I am pretty sure he thinks he is a cat anyway. 

Miss Bea, I think you are gorgeous!



Henri


----------



## Zeus (Feb 29, 2008)

*I hate to admit it....but I've fallen in love with HER...the witch....

uh....I mean....

Miss Bea.

She really does know how to groom a guy and we've gone out "cage dancing" a few times (you'd have to read my human's blog to understand it).....and I've decided that its ok if she has a big butt. 

We've decided to be a couple.

Now I know some of you buns are gonna worry that we're moving too fast -we've only known each other a few days and all.....why....it hasn't even been a week.

But she and I have both loved...and lost....before. We know how important it is to make the most of every minute. 

So it looks like I'm keeping her. She is a lot of fun most of the time....and she knows where we can go to grab the cilantro out of the grocery bag and how to get bananas and stuff from our mom. She's even told me that pretty soon she'll share with me with the craisins and the fruit loops are kept.

I'm gonna keep on taking her cage dancing though as often as we can. She needs to exercise to um....

....keep her girlish figure.

Yeah...that's it. Keep her girlish figure.

ZEUS
*


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 1, 2008)

*Pops head in*







Did sumbunny say there's a doe for free???? Can I takes her without a trade? I mean, I'd trade Anna, but hey...she does come in handy. I uses her to sleep on all the time. And she doesn't complain. Not one bit. Plus, with all that extra butt-fat (which seems to be allll over her), she makes for one comfy schnoozin'!

Does Miss Bea come with her own food? I don't wanna share mine, cuz there's never enuf.

(And hey, Zeus....very kewl name for a bunny-god!!)

~Yofi


----------

